# eth0 not detected

## abzs2k

Hi all

I am using a 2.6.1-gentoo (linux) kernel. I just finished installing gentoo and linux refuses to acknowledge the existance of my NIC:

```
 * Bringing eth0 up ...

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

eth0: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFBRDADDR: No such device

eth0: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFNETMASK: No such device

 * Failed to bring eth0 up

 * Error: Problem starting needed services

 *       "netmount" was not started

```

I make it a point to enable generic ethernet support in kernel config (i couldn't find my card in the list) and it was working fine off the basic livecd. I have complied in support for IPng but I don't think that is the problem here. Can someone tell me what i am doing wrong?

Thanks in advance

AbhishekLast edited by abzs2k on Fri Jan 23, 2004 9:02 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## TheCoop

what does 'ifconfig -a' say? also, what does 'lspci' say your card is?

----------

## abzs2k

In gentoo this is what i get: (lspci doesn't work)

```

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

and with live cd

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:2A:B6:4F:08  

          inet addr:10.0.0.4  Bcast:255.255.255.255  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::202:2aff:feb6:4f08/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:13 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:11 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:3382 (3.3 Kb)  TX bytes:2880 (2.8 Kb)

          Interrupt:9 Base address:0x1000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 02)

00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)

00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)

00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 02)

00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] (rev 08)

00:0e.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 model NC100 (rev 11)

00:0f.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 02)

00:0f.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 86C326 5598/6326 (rev c3)

```

----------

## TheCoop

lspci is part of pciutils package. try the Intel(R) PRO/100+ support for the driver. also, what driver is loaded on the livecd? (lsmod)

----------

## abzs2k

i checked lsmod and noticed tulip. It was the only driver that even remotely sounded like a ethernet driver. Checked out on google and then I compiled it in and used it. And now my ethernet works!!! I am actually writing this from lynx.

Anyway thanks for the help

Abhishek

----------

## tommy_fila

I have been getting the same error message, but my problem is a bit different. When booting my 2.6.1 kernel and then trying "lsmod" I get nothing. There are NO modules installed. However, booting with my 2.4 kernel and trying lsmod, I get like 10 entries in the list. So I wrote down the names of all the modules I had activated for my 2.4 kernel and I tried activating them under the 2.6.1 kernel, but I always get the error message that the module could not be found. Why is it that my 2.6.1 kernel has no modules loaded and wont let me load any?

----------

## abzs2k

Just a suggestion but some of them probably have different names in 2.6.1. Perhaps checking your /lib/modules/2.6.1-gentoo/ directory for which modues you have would be better than just copying the 2.4 module names into 2.6 verbatim.

----------

## tommy_fila

I checked out the directory you mentioned, but I wasn't able to find anything. I opened several files (modules.alias, modules.pcimap, modules.isapnpmap), but they were all empty. Where should the modules be located? Did I forgot something when configuring the kernel? Thank you for your help!

----------

## Flop

/lib/modules/2.6.1-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/ for Ethernet card I think

I'm a newbie but you can check anyway...

----------

## tommy_fila

I have checked that file and only found one file in there. It is called "dummy.ko". Is that the one and only module I have available for my network card? I checked the same directory for my 2.4 kernel and it has a much larger list of available modules. Furthermore, for my 2.6.1 kernel I only have "net" in my "drivers" directory. My 2.4 kernel has many other directories in the "drivers" directory. Like I said, I think there is something missing in my 2.6.1 kernel because all the drivers and modules seem to be missing. Thank you all for you help and please don't give up on me!  :Confused:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## dsd

no, the /lib/modules area is USER-defined... meaning that whatever YOU decide to compile as modules gets placed there..

to me, it sounds like that you havent compiled the modules for your network card in the 2.6.1 configuration.

i will help point out which driver you need to compile, if you can post the output of "lspci". lspci is part of the pcitutils package, emerge it if you dont have it already.

----------

## tommy_fila

This is the output of lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C693A/694x [Apollo PRO133x] (rev 44)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C598/694x [Apollo MVP3/Pro133x AGP]

00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 22)

00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT8233/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 10)

00:07.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 10)

00:07.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 30)

00:07.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 20)

00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8029(AS)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X (rev 5c)

```

I don't understand why the correct drivers were automatically installed with my 2.4 kernel, but not the 2.6.1 kernel!  :Question: 

Also, running my 2.4 kernel, I get the following if I do an "lsmod":

```
Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: GF

floppy                 47036   0  (autoclean)

parport_pc             24520   0

parport                22720   0  [parport_pc]

via82cxxx_audio        18392   1

soundcore               3364   2  [via82cxxx_audio]

ac97_codec              9800   0  [via82cxxx_audio]

ne2k-pci                5248   1

8390                    5712   0  [ne2k-pci]

usb-storage            55608   0  (unused)

hid                    12468   0  (unused)

uhci                   23008   0  (unused)

usbcore                55264   1  [usb-storage hid uhci]

```

Like I said before, when running "lsmod" using my 2.6.1 kernel, I get NO modules! How is it possible that my 2.6.1 kernel is running without all the mods my 2.4 kernel has running?

Thank you for your help!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dsd

when compiling a kernel, you can either include things as modules, or you can include them inside the kernel. if you include them as modules, they can be loaded and unloaded on request, and they will appear in "lsmod". if you compile them inside the kernel, then you wont be able to load/unload them, but support for what they provide will *always* be present.

in the kernel menuconfig, you press M for modules and Y for full-inclusion.

I'm assuming that you didn't compile the 2.4 kernel yourself (maybe genkernel did it for you?) but you have done the 2.6 kernel manually?

basically, whoever/whatever configured your 2.4 kernel decided to include a lot of things as modules. and whoever/whatever configured your 2.6 kernel decided to include everything *in* the kernel, so no modules are required.

to include support for your network card: "make menuconfig" and follow these steps

```

Device Drivers  --->

 Networking support  --->

  Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  --->  

    <*>   PCI NE2000 and clones support (see help)

     (press Y on this option).

```

if you then save and exit menuconfig, recompile your kernel, mount /boot, copy it to /boot, and reboot then your network card *should* work.

----------

## tommy_fila

Ok, I will do that as soon as possible! You were right about me compiling 2.4 with genkernel and 2.6 by hand!  :Very Happy:  Thank you for that great explanation on modules. I will include that and re-compile my kernel. I'm just wondering how you know which driver I need? Is there any way to tell, or do you just know from experience?

----------

## dsd

this is how i found the support for your card:

```

# cd /usr/src/linux/drivers/net

# grep -R "8029" *

Kconfig:          RealTek RTL-8029  Winbond 89C940  Compex RL2000  KTI ET32P2

ne2k-pci.c:     CH_RealTek_RTL_8029 = 0,

ne2k-pci.c:     {"RealTek RTL-8029", REALTEK_FDX},

ne2k-pci.c:     { 0x10ec, 0x8029, PCI_ANY_ID, PCI_ANY_ID, 0, 0, CH_RealTek_RTL_8029 },

```

from looking through the code of ne2k-pci.c you can see which entry under menuconfig refers to that driver

----------

## tommy_fila

Yes! It works! THANK YOU SO MUCH! Finally I was able to resolve this matter! Thank you also for telling me how to find the necessary drivers. I will use that in the future! Thanks again!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dsd

another tip, you should check that you have support for your IDE controller compiled in, otherwise you will see a big performance loss (DMA will not enable on your disks).

```

Device Drivers  ---> 

 ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->

  <*>         VIA82CXXX chipset support

   (press Y here, this is what you need on your system)

```

----------

## tommy_fila

Thank you for that extra tip. Unforutanately, this gets you in more trouble because I have some more questions!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

How do you know what I need compiled in the kernel or not? (I didn't have that option selected, but I will try asap because I hope this will give me a performance increase.)

I'm starting to get the feeling that I forgot to compile many things for my 2.6.1 kernel!  :Confused:  I forgot the NIC drivers, now the Chipset drivers, what's next? I'm having some other problems with the 2.6.1 kernel (no sound, the computer doesn't want to shutdown it just stalls). Perhaps all these problems are associated with me not selecting the right drivers and configuration for my kernel. I tried using lsmod and lspci to help me find what I need, but it seems like I didn't do a very good job. How do you find your information when you compile your kernel?

By the way, I also tried compiling a 2.6.1 kernel with genkernel, but I had the same problems (eth0 not working, and all the other stuff). I thought genkernel was the save alternative for new-comers who are not comfortable with configuring their own kernel. It seems like genkernel is not doing a very good job in detecting all the necessary drivers.

Once again thank you for your time and patience! With you around I might be able to solve all my problems!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dsd

 *tommy_fila wrote:*   

> How do you know what I need compiled in the kernel or not? (I didn't have that option selected, but I will try asap because I hope this will give me a performance increase.)
> 
> 

 

From your lspci output a few posts back:

```
00:07.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT8233/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 10) 
```

i just mentioned it because its a common pitfall. if you forget to compile it in, you wont notice anything not working, youll just be missing out on disk performance!

 *Quote:*   

> I'm having some other problems with the 2.6.1 kernel (no sound, the computer doesn't want to shutdown it just stalls). Perhaps all these problems are associated with me not selecting the right drivers and configuration for my kernel.

 

What happens when you try and play sound? does /dev/dsp exist? where abouts does it stall on shutdown? which command are you using to shutdown? are you using ALSA or OSS?

 *Quote:*   

> I tried using lsmod and lspci to help me find what I need, but it seems like I didn't do a very good job. How do you find your information when you compile your kernel?

 

apart from knowing which hardware I have, lspci. when im compiling kernels on machines im not so familiar with, i just rely on the lspci output. as you can see, it was enough for me to point out your IDE controller and network card drivers. its also enough to go by for sound cards, scsi cards, etc...

by the sound of it, sound support is the only thing you are missing. you might have chosen the right driver here, there are other common traps! answer my questions above and we will find out in future posts  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> By the way, I also tried compiling a 2.6.1 kernel with genkernel, but I had the same problems (eth0 not working, and all the other stuff). I thought genkernel was the save alternative for new-comers who are not comfortable with configuring their own kernel. It seems like genkernel is not doing a very good job in detecting all the necessary drivers.

 

I dont think genkernel properly supports compiling 2.6 kernels yet. sounds like it worked ok for you in 2.4 so give it some respect at least  :Wink: 

as far as i know, genkernel doesnt try and detect your hardware, it just compiles support for anything and everything. a lot of hardware drivers are compiled as modules, and it then relies on the hotplug daemon (started at bootup) to scan your hardware and load the correct modules. a typical genkernel installation would have pressed Y to all of those IDE controllers, to ensure that there definately is support for your controller!

there is no harm in compiling in support for all drivers like that, but its better to do it manually. if you only select the hardware support that you own the hardware for, then your resulting kernel will be smaller in size, so it will run a little faster

----------

## tommy_fila

Wow! You have officially become my Gentoo hero!  :Very Happy:  Thank you for all the great responses and explanations. Hopefully my next kernel configuration will be much better after what I have learned now. I'm not too worried about the sound because I don't plan on using sound on my Gentoo box (I just mentioned it because I remember my 2.4 kernel got it right, but I never used it anyways). 

My shutdown problems are very serious and need to be fixed. I can shut down X properly and when I'm back in the console, I type "shutdown -h now" to turn off my computer. Everything works fine, until at the very end it says "Power down." Unfortunately, it doesn't power down, but just sits there and does nothing. I used the search function and read some other posts about similar problems. Some people had fixed their problems by disabeling ACPI in their kernel, but that didn't solve the problem for me. Do you have any idea what could be wrong? Everything works fine using my 2.4 kernel!

One more question (since you seem to be the "drivers" expert): Which drivers should I use for my graphics card?

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X (rev 5c)
```

I checked the installation guide, but I'm not sure if I should use the ati-drivers or the xfree-drm?

I can't say this often enough: Thanks for all the great support!  :Very Happy: 

EDIT:

Just read some more stuff, and it said that I could find all the available modules by running the following command:

```
find /lib/modules/<kernel-version>/ -type f -inmae '*.o'
```

For some reason the command doesn't find any modules. Is this related to what you already told me? That the 2.6 kernel has all the stuff already compiled in it and not configured as modules? I'm just asking this to double check. I'm pretty sure the reason is that genkernel puts all the extra modules in there (I can find many modules for my 2.4 kernel), but because I compiled the 2.6 kernel manually it doesn't include any extra modules.

----------

## dsd

 *tommy_fila wrote:*   

> My shutdown problems are very serious and need to be fixed. I can shut down X properly and when I'm back in the console, I type "shutdown -h now" to turn off my computer. Everything works fine, until at the very end it says "Power down." Unfortunately, it doesn't power down, but just sits there and does nothing.

 

Thats not overly serious. On older machines which dont have the ability to turn themselves off (e.g. AT form factor), thats the message that linux prints when its ready for you to kick the button to power down.

Still, it should be able to turn itself off, like your 2.4 kernel.

One other thing to try: try using "halt" instead of shutdown -h now..

I have found in the past that shutdown brings up weird problems, but it sounds like this is a kernel or kernel config issue.

Could you re-enable ACPI, then post your .config (/usr/src/linux/.config) and the output of "dmesg"? If at all possible, please upload those 2 outputs to some webspace rather than killing the forums.

 *Quote:*   

> One more question (since you seem to be the "drivers" expert): Which drivers should I use for my graphics card?
> 
> ```
> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage Pro AGP 1X/2X (rev 5c)
> ```
> ...

 

can't help you there, sorry. i'm more into kernel stuff, and the ATI drivers you talk about sit in userspace for XFree.

I actually have an ATI chip in this laptop, so let me know if you figure it out. it works fine with X without any of those extra drivers merged, but I dont have hardware acceleration.

```

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x (rev 02)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03)

```

 *Quote:*   

> Just read some more stuff, and it said that I could find all the available modules by running the following command:
> 
> ```
> find /lib/modules/<kernel-version>/ -type f -inmae '*.o'
> ```
> ...

 

that find command doesnt even work on my system.

```
# find /lib/modules/2.6.2-rc1/ -type f -inmae '*.o'

find: invalid predicate `-inmae'
```

however, the module format has changed from 2.4 to 2.6. kernel modules are now .ko files, so try this:

```
find /lib/modules/<kernel-version>/ -type f -inmae '*.ko'
```

there should be one or two (e.g. the dummy net module that you mentioned earlier)

----------

## tommy_fila

Ups, I made a mistake when writing the command used to locate modules. At the end it is supposed to be "iname" and not "inmae". Anyways, unfortunately I don't have any webspace so will have to post my .config and dmesg here: 

.config:

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

#

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MELAN is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC is not set

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DISK is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=m

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_RELAXED_AML is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

# CONFIG_PCI_USE_VECTOR is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS is not set

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

CONFIG_LBD=y

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_IDEDISK_STROKE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_WIP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_DMA_NONPCI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_REPORT_LUNS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CPQFCTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C bit-banging

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

CONFIG_IPV6_SCTP__=y

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

CONFIG_NE2K_PCI=y

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO_8129=y

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_BROADCOM is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_RCPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# Amateur Radio support

#

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

#

# IrDA (infrared) support

#

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

#

# Bluetooth support

#

# CONFIG_BT is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN_BOOL is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# I2C Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR is not set

#

# Linux InfraRed Controller

#

# CONFIG_LIRC_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Mice

#

# CONFIG_BUSMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_GAMMA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I830=y

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_FB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# ISA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SCANNER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BRLVGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INTERMEZZO_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Profiling support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_X86_EXTRA_IRQS=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_PC=y
```

And here is the output of dmesg:

```
Linux version 2.6.1-gentoo (root@linuxtest) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r3, propolice)) #5 SMP Wed Jan 28 21:05:17 CET 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 00000000000a0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000bff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000bff0000 - 000000000bff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000bff3000 - 000000000c000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

191MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 49136

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 45040 pages, LIFO batch:10

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.1 present.

ACPI disabled because your bios is from 00 and too old

You can enable it with acpi=force

Building zonelist for node : 0

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=linux-2.6.1 ro root=303

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order 10: 8192 bytes)

Detected 601.702 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Memory: 189564k/196544k available (2754k kernel code, 6368k reserved, 1006k data, 168k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 1175.55 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 128K

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000040

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

CPU0: Intel Celeron (Coppermine) stepping 03

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 365.76 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 1 msecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 601.0229 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 66.0803 MHz.

Starting migration thread for cpu 0

CPUS done 8

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb2b0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20031203

ACPI: Interpreter disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

ACPI: ACPI tables contain no PCI IRQ routing entries

PCI: Invalid ACPI-PCI IRQ routing table

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router VIA [1106/0686] at 0000:00:07.0

Machine check exception polling timer started.

devfs: v1.22 (20021013) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

udf: registering filesystem

PCI: Disabling Via external APIC routing

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- parport_lowlevel. error = -16

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

[drm:drm_init] *ERROR* Cannot initialize the agpgart module.

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

parport_pc: Via 686A parallel port: io=0x378

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

ne2k-pci.c:v1.03 9/22/2003 D. Becker/P. Gortmaker

  http://www.scyld.com/network/ne2k-pci.html

PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 0000:00:09.0

eth0: RealTek RTL-8029 found at 0xe800, IRQ 9, 00:C0:DF:F3:72:C8.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

VP_IDE: chipset revision 16

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: VIA vt82c686a (rev 22) IDE UDMA66 controller on pci0000:00:07.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xd000-0xd007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xd008-0xd00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: FUJITSU MPC3043AT, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: CREATIVE CD5233E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 8448300 sectors (4325 MB), CHS=8940/15/63, UDMA(33)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdc: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:07.2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 10, io base 0000d400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.0rc2.

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- snd-card-0. error = -16

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 1024 buckets, 8Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

hub 1-0:1.0: new USB device on port 1, assigned address 2

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [KYE Genius USB Wheel Mouse] on usb-0000:00:07.2-1

Reiserfs journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hda3) for (hda3)

Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 168k freed

Adding 500368k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!

cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!

```

I hope that we can fix this problem! Thanks for the help!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dsd

here's why it isnt working (from your dmesg):

```
ACPI disabled because your bios is from 00 and too old

You can enable it with acpi=force 
```

i know it contradicts what you said above, but i personally thought that ACPI was responsible for auto-shutdown, enabling ACPI allows this, disabling this would bring you the "power down" message.

and, linux is auto-disabling ACPI for you because it believes your bios is too old.

the first thing you should do is try updating your bios - which motherboard do you have?

if updating your bios does not help, or there is no bios update, then you can try the acpi=force parameter (this just goes in your grub/lilo conf after where you have written root=/dev/hdxy). but treat this as a last resort, linux may be disabling ACPI for bioses from before 2001 for a good reason...

hope this helps

----------

## tommy_fila

Ok, so you are saying that ACPI is necessary to have the auto-shutdown feature? Hmm, strange, I'll have to go back to the other threads and re-read them carefully. If I rememeber correctly they said they solved their problems by disabeling ACPI, but they might have some other alternative power management installed. What I still don't understand is why it works with the 2.4 kernel, but not the 2.6 kernel. I guess it might be that the 2.4 kernel can still work with the older bios. I will have to research and find out what my motherboard ist; this is a really old computer (5-6 years) so it's very possible that the bios is outdated!

Once again, thank you for all your GREAT help!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  You have helped me a great deal in learning more about kernels and such!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dsd

 *tommy_fila wrote:*   

> Ok, so you are saying that ACPI is necessary to have the auto-shutdown feature? Hmm, strange, I'll have to go back to the other threads and re-read them carefully. If I rememeber correctly they said they solved their problems by disabeling ACPI, but they might have some other alternative power management installed.

 

I imagine that is the case.

 *Quote:*   

> What I still don't understand is why it works with the 2.4 kernel, but not the 2.6 kernel. I guess it might be that the 2.4 kernel can still work with the older bios. I will have to research and find out what my motherboard ist; this is a really old computer (5-6 years) so it's very possible that the bios is outdated!
> 
> 

 

The 2.6 code that causes this behaviour is here.

You can see that this code did not exist in 2.4.20 which I presume you were running before, and also not in 2.4.21. Looks like it was introduced in 2.4.22.

Will look into the changelogs of this period and post back here... it basically looks like they just realised that the ACPI code isnt compatible with old bios's..

 *Quote:*   

> Once again, thank you for all your GREAT help!!!!!   You have helped me a great deal in learning more about kernels and such! 

 

no probs

----------

## dsd

couldnt see anything obvious in the 2.4.22 changelog (loads of ACPI stuff in there), but i've been told that the old-bios check was introduced simply because the majority of bios's that came before 2001 have buggy implementations of ACPI. in that case, its probably safe to use acpi=force in your situation, if you are sure it was working fine before.

----------

## tommy_fila

Wow! It may sound unbelievable, but everything works now!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  I am a happy man! And that's thanks to you dsd!  :Very Happy:  The "force=acpi" did the trick. It feels great to be running the 2.6.1 kernel and knowing that everything works. I was scared already that I could never get the 2.6.1 kernel working. Anyways, I want to use this as an example to reiterate the fact that EVERY problem can be solved. It just takes some time and other great Gentoo users like dsd. This problem also confirmed my growing love for linux, because there is always some way to solve a problem. Using windows, if something doesn't work, it is very difficult to just add e.g. "force=acpi" to the boot loader to make it work. Most of my windows problems have remained unresolved and will probably do so forever! Thank you once again dsd for getting me through this problem. Without your great support, I would have probably defenestrated my Gentoo box. Thanks!  :Very Happy:   :Cool: 

----------

## dsd

glad to hear it all works  :Smile: 

its also good that you have had the patience to try things, i guess a lot of users of that certain OS would give up after 5 minutes if it didnt work as expected..

btw, not that it matters, but i think you meant to write acpi=force in your last mail (not the other way round)  :Smile: 

----------

## tommy_fila

 *dsd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> its also good that you have had the patience to try things, i guess a lot of users of that certain OS would give up after 5 minutes if it didnt work as expected..
> 
> 

 

Very true. In my opinion, that's why many people are still reluctant to try Linux. They simply don't have the patience to solve some problems.

Yes, that acpi=force was a little typo!  :Shocked: 

Once again thank you for your help! I've shut down my computer several times, just because it's so nice to have it work!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## trutankdawg

I downloaded the driver for my D-Link card, but I dont know what to do with it beyond untarring and ungzipping it. Also, howcome I can't get my integrated 3Com driver to work, even though I enabled it in my kernel?

----------

## abzs2k

If the card worked from the livecd then boot the live cd and post the lspci and lsmod output. This should give a clue to which module was used on the live cd.

----------

## trutankdawg

I got my ethernet working, but I'm just wondering how I can have my computer automatically run the commands: 

ifconfig eth0 ${IP_ADDR} broadcast ${BROADCAST} netmask ${NETMASK} up

route add default gw ${GATEWAY}

----------

## dsd

look at /etc/conf.d/net

----------

